# Sauna Suits ??



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

just got a sauna suit deliverd today, was only 6 quid so i though i d give it a try. Gonna go out jogging after muay thai

Any1 else had any joy with these or are they a load of crap ?


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

If you want to lose water weight quickly to drop a weight class, then they are of some use.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Load of crap unless you just need to drop water to make weight.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lol, which one have you got, the binliner Effect?










Or the " The aliens can read my thoughts but won't get me as i've wrapped my whole body in foil" Suit?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

There amazing for making you look like a complete tool running along the street lol


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

lol the alien 1 hahaha. im not really holding a lot of water wieght. iv went from 17 stone in january to 13.5 just now .. its just the last bit of my belly im trying to shift ! its bein a stubborn bastard lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You do realise fighters only use them to drop water weight not fat?


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> There amazing for making you look like a complete tool running along the street lol


Mate i live in glasgow, if i run through the street with this in a couple of weeks time all the kids will be waering 1 .. and probaly pay 150 quid for 1 hahah


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

plus the fact il probaly get stabbed haha


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

madmuscles said:


> Lol, which one have you got, the binliner Effect?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA what a crazy idea. Bottom bloke looks like he's ready for the oven.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Question.... what actually happens to your sweat when your in one of these? Does it just collect around your ankles?


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

i like the way the couple are working it trying to make them look sexy lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

they would be good for fat days wouldnt they?

just cover everything and if they did a bag for the head would be good for bad hair days


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> they would be good for fat days wouldnt they?
> 
> just cover everything and if they did a bag for the head would be good for bad hair days


Surely using cling film is a cheaper option. A bit restrictive but costs less.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> Surely using cling film is a cheaper option. A bit restrictive but costs less.


lols idea is to cover everything up!

cling film see through?

and can u imagine the crack id have tryin to wrap meself?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)




----------

